# Asprey Travel Watch



## degsey (Mar 17, 2011)

When I last visited my Dad I found out to my surprise he too has a small collection of watches. One of them is this Asprey navel travel watch and he believes it has Captain Blythe family connection.

Tucked away behind the watch inside the case is a note which supports this.

I do not know how you could authenticate this - any idea's gents?

The watch itself is large and as you can see it comes in its own travel case which turns into a stand. The support leg at the back of the case has a small flag to assist in pulling the leg out. If I remember correctly its quite a big watch.

Anyway after my visit my Dad asked if I could find out anything more about it. He took the pictures and email to me. Sorry about the quality of the photo's but my Dad's eyesight is not the best.

What do you guys make of it? Many thanks.


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Very difficult to tell with out a good picture of the movement i,m afraid, and even then you can some times struggle.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Who's Captain Blythe? You sure you're not thinking of Captain Bligh, the 18th century Royal Navy officer who lost his ship HMAV Bounty?


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Sadly your watch is over 100 years newer than the incident on the bounty

Just from the dial design and the shape i'd say the watch dates from 1890 to 1905.

Its probably well marked with a date year, it looks silver to me.

If you want to know more about the watch post some pictures of the movement and assey marks.

steve


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Exactly what I thought. So who the heck is Capt. Blythe, and what connection/significance does he have?


----------

